# What treats do your goats get?



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I picked up my two beautiful new does yesterday! They are sweet but shy and sticking together...

These aren't my first goats that aren't friendly but these two are VERY food motivated. :cake: They already get animal crackers if they'll come over to me but I was wondering what other sorts of sweets I could give them because I really don't want to use too many animal crackers...  

Thanks!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your new does! Mine like Cheerios pretty well, and I know some people use raisins.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I give mine gold fish every once in a while, not very many. 1 or 2 per goat.
Apples, bananas.

New doe decided she liked my Garden Salsa Sun chips yesterday. I had to keep her nose out of the bag! Apparently she likes hot and spicey!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

the little mini carrots  mine LOVE them


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I use bread (the "farm bread" from the bread store), apples, any veggie peals, grain, animal crackers, and I have one that I can NOT have a bottle of beer around - LOL


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Peanuts, pretzels, rice chex, mini shredded wheat, garden stuff, popcorn.


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

My goats LOVE raisins!! But my maddy will eat almost any fruit. we have wild blackberry bushes everywhere and they eat the heck out of them as well. I have found mine dont like corn chips like most say.. I never tried to give them veggies


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Our goats like horse treats and tortilla chips. As well as many of the things already suggested. :cake:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Apple slices, raisins, and watermelon rind...
Oh, and I had one goat who became my very best friend if I had any quaker mini rice cakes in apple cinnamon flavor.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Roasted salted peanuts in the shell.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

be careful with the horse treats - I used to give them to my goats ... I would buy the small bags - and they were the small rounded ones. We decided since we had 40ish goats and 4 horses to get the 25# bag - well they were BIG treats - in a 2x2 inch square or so. So I would give the broken pieces to the goats. My Joe Dirt goat (you can search him on here - he was AWESOME) ended up with a torn esophagus from a cut from one when he swallowed the treat. The whole was about 1 1/2 inches long and was allowing the cud to go out the esophagus into the throat muscles and caused him to suffocate :-( He died about 3 hours before the vet got there and I was doing the necropsy as she pulled up :-( Since then I have never bought them again. It was probably a fluke thing - but it scared the heck out of me.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

pretzels--the mini ones, alfalfa pellets, carrot bits, squash, zuchinin, sweet potato, lettuce. Mine like reeses peices but only one and only occasionally.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Raisins, they love triscuits, and recently found out chex mix. I was trying to eat a snack in the goat pasture and almost lost thw whole bag


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

too many to list!  I know mine especially enjoy homeade corn bread, pancakes and syrup and pb&j sandwiches with bannana slices in it! :laugh: They also love cheerios, raisins, fruit loops and horse treats!!!!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I fry up corn tortillas for the dogs as a treat. My goats love them! So they get a couple of corn chips in the evening.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This has been pretty well covered but mine love:
any crackers
bread
tortilla chips (Walmart has some that are bite size, they work really well)
most cereals, corn flakes being a favorite


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

he he he i love this topic!
my buck LOVES tums. hahaha -i'm not sure if it's a good thing or not, but i don't think it will hurt him. He will beg and "talk" to me after i tell him two is enough. such a goof!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, I love that one!! Tums!!! who would have thought! My goats will do anything for raisins! my friend always gave flour torillas to her goats for their treat.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 19, 2010)

Corn chips are popular here too. It's nice during the summer when it's humid and my chips get soggy, I always know the goats will finish off the bag for me.
I'm amazed that someone else said beer. My goats now are "sober", but I had a big wether that loved beer. He was kind of a mean drunk too and would always start a head butting match after he downed his beer.


----------



## kelsee (Jan 11, 2020)

:buttheadsheadsmash)my goats love popcorn, any chips, and for some odd reason, they like popsicles, any fruit they’ll eat; their fave is watermelon... and they really like to eat hair


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Animal Crackers of course are their favorites, but they also love oatmeal cookies! I buy the cheap ones from the store for them and they devour them.
My daughter made horse treats with her 4-H horse club this past week, they are small, and the goats absolutely approved last night when they got some, so when I get the recipe from my friend I will share as we plan to make them!

As for store bought horse cookies... I think these are by far the best and most popular! They are about $25 for a bag, so sadly we don't get them very often, but the goats go crazy over them.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Animal Crackers of course are their favorites, but they also love oatmeal cookies! I buy the cheap ones from the store for them and they devour them.
> My daughter made horse treats with her 4-H horse club this past week, they are small, and the goats absolutely approved last night when they got some, so when I get the recipe from my friend I will share as we plan to make them!
> 
> As for store bought horse cookies... I think these are by far the best and most popular! They are about $25 for a bag, so sadly we don't get them very often, but the goats go crazy over them.
> View attachment 169091


At $5.00 a pound I'd go nuts for them too. Wow. 
My goats love when I mix whole oats, corn meal, (white), flax seed, molasses, carrot shreds and peanut butter into a sticky dough and roll it out to about a half inch thick. I bake it in the oven at 275 for about 30 min till crisp then cool it and break it in bite size pieces. I don't measure anything so I can't say it turns out the same every time but they've never turned their nose up at it ever.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Ours love the sandwich bread that is left overs, Plain crackers are a hit as well as animal crackers. I know lots of folks don't like whole yellow corn for goats but a little doesn't hurt them and ours are absolutely nuts about yellow corn. So a few kernels from the pocket makes them oh so friendly and in the way of doing anything.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

We have a scrape/Treat Bucket! Here it goes.....Bananas(we save peels, Carrots(slices or skins), apples, raisens, grapes, crackers(I avoid them just because we usually have alotta fresh treats), brussel sprouts, garlic, oranges (peels usually), broccoli, squash and the husk, sweet potatoes, pine bows, raspberry canes, strawberries, tomatoes, corn stalks, lemon peels, lettuces, beets and the greens and it goes on and on lol. We usually save anything thats fresh from our meals in the day that I was checked against the Fias Co Farms edible list. Ever other days we have enough to give all 9 goats a handful of tasty treats each <3


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

My goats love bread (only in small amounts, but the goats would LOVE to have the whole piece!) bits of carrots, apparently apples, (I was going to give half an apple to my horse and the other half to my donkey one day, but two of my goats had ‘better plans.’ And yes, they each ate half a huge apple in one bite. No choking, thankfully.) and horse treats on rare occasions. And, sometimes they love sunflower seeds. Not the salted ones, but just plain sunflower seeds. Goats are funny. ohlala:


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

My main criteria for treats was something I could carry in my pocket. This made peanut butter balls and molasses soaked bread a little inconvenient. Peanuts in the shell worked well for me. I always had some on me. I started with goats from a pretty wild herd, but they quickly learned to visit me whenever I was in the barn or pasture. After about 2 years of peanuts in the shell as treats, they decided they did not want any more. Now it is shelled peanuts only. A little more messy in my pocket but not too bad.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)




----------

